# Diabetic manisfestations code



## kumeena (May 5, 2010)

patient has DM retinopathy.Should I code 250.5/362.01 and 250.00 Or can I code only DM retinopathy

Thank you


----------



## LindaEV (May 5, 2010)

250.5x, and code for diabetic retinopathy.


----------



## mstyus (May 14, 2010)

When ever you have a manifestation you must use 250.xx first then the manifestation which is retinopathy 362.xx


----------



## mitchellde (May 14, 2010)

kumeena said:


> patient has DM retinopathy.Should I code 250.5/362.01 and 250.00 Or can I code only DM retinopathy
> 
> Thank you



You code the 250.5x first and the 362.01 code secondary
you do not code the 250.00 once a diabetic complication is documented.  250.00 is uncomplicated diabetes and the patient cannot be both uncomplicated and complicated at the same time.


----------



## Jagadish (May 24, 2010)

Combination code is enough but there should be a clear cause and effect documentation by the physician to code the combination codes of 250.XX.


----------



## mitchellde (May 24, 2010)

Jagadish said:


> Combination code is enough but there should be a clear cause and effect documentation by the physician to code the combination codes of 250.XX.



I agree you must have the documentation but the combination code is not enough the code book states to use an addition code to specify the manifestation code for the 250.xx codes when the 4 digit represents a complication, so you must always have at minimum 2 codes for diabetes with a manifestation.


----------



## Jagadish (May 26, 2010)

I meant 250.5x is enough and no need of 250.00 again. we definitely should report the manifestion code in the slanted brackets along with the combination code


----------

